# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  الطريقة الصحيحة لفك شفرة العنيد e2121 على التورنادو.

## bodr41

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *الطريقة الصحيحة لفك العنيد E2121 كثيرا ما   تقابلنا صعوبات وعراقيل في فك بعض اجهزة سامسونغ ومن احدى هده المشاكل   كيفية ادخال الهاتف في وضع TAT Mode ولربما صادفت الكثير من الاخوة ولم   يستطيع التعامل معها بالشكل الصحيح. لدلك ارتاينا ان نضع بين ايديكم وخصوصا   الاخوة المبتدئين كيفية ادخال الجهاز في وضع TAT Mode لفك الشفرة . و   الطريقة سلسة وبسيطة للغاية.
لنتابع ...                اسال الله التوفيق  BODR41    * * *  * *

----------


## canario4ever

thanks

----------


## eljoker2006

مشكوررررررررررر

----------

